# National Security Check



## bhulani

Last week, I have submitted my Permanent Resident Application to New Zealand Immigration for myself and my family. Today I have received an email from INZ that they have completed the "First Assessment" and they want us to submit the National Security Check form (INZ 1209) for myself and my partner to proceed with our Permanent Application further.

Our Resident Visa was approved on 22 Feb 2018 and I meet the criteria of a Permanent Resident Visa (24 Month Criteria).

Our (myself and my partner) National Security check was already done in the past in 2017 before coming to New Zealand.

I am not sure why they have asked again to submit the national security check form, even we are residents of NZ.

In this case, is it common or usual to ask for a National Security Check form by INZ? Please advise.


----------



## escapedtonz

I'd say not if NSC was already carried out for your Resident Visa application. You need to get on to your INZ case officer and ask the question as to why they are asking you to submit NSC again ?


----------



## Ehsan03

dear Bhulani,
I have applied my PR last week of June 2021, They have asked me NSC 1209. I submitted my NSC last week of June 2021. Since then I have been waiting for PR. I have called few times,, I get same answer "still waiting for NSC'.
just wondering did you get any response?
does anyone else is going through the same sitution?


----------



## marabi.fouad

Hello everyone, I should complete the same form. It is possible to fill in the form by typing it with the keyboard. Do they accept it if I type in by keyboard? is it required to sign the paper?


----------



## Kingdragonfly

In New Zealand, it's rare to use paper form (or even make payments with paper checks.)

While I expect you could use a typewriter to fill out a form, you are likely added several weeks delay.

Here's an article called Security check sees some residency applications delayed


----------

